
AnimEigo: The AnimEigo Titling System - classichasclass
https://www.animeigo.com/about/secret-history-animeigo
======
Paul_S
I'm surprised I didn't know any of that story but the biggest nostalgia hit in
the article is not about early subs but about how awesome the 90s were (even
if they sucked) before the world became connected. Getting an Internet
connection in 96 was like the discovery age all over again.

------
busterarm
Shouts to the long dead AnimEigo chatroom. I still talk to a few folks from
there to this day.

------
Maxious
VirtualDub is another amazing tool built out of the anime community
[http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_history.html](http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_history.html)

~~~
rootsudo
That makes sense! I never knew, wow!

------
yborg
Aegisub is how we did it in the aughts.
[http://www.aegisub.org/](http://www.aegisub.org/) But fansubs are dead now.

~~~
Paul_S
In what way are fansubs dead now? I routinely see every show subbed by
multiple groups.

~~~
robotmay
Yeah I still use fansubs for everything. Unless you're only into shounen you
kinda have to go to fansubs for any current shows. Some of the top groups
really do a nice job as well, and the translations often feel much less bland
than the commercial ones.

------
PaulHoule
I think it's funny that they praise the voice acting talent they got from NC
because their voice acting talent was awful then.

Some of those people stuck with it though for 20+ years and now they do great
dubs for "anime related games", sometimes as good as the best Japanese voice
actors.

